# Dog Trainer Needed



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey guys I'm looking for a dog trainer preferably around central ohio to help train my lab for waterfowl. If any of you have any recommendations I'd appreciate it


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Bill Davis in Delaware

I'll PM his telephone number to you


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks I appreciate it


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Chase845, If you want to save a ton a money try doing it yourself. It only take 15-30 minutes a day. Buy the Richard A. Wolters Dog Training Videos or books. Labs are very simple and easy to work with. I hade a great time working with my yellow.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

HAHA I own Gun Dog and Water Dog.... I just can't seem to be effective. I try. Don't get me wrong, she's not too bad, she passed the akc good citizen test really easily but I need some extra help to develop her into what I want. Thanks though.


----------



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

Thats true....but some of us don't have the time or resources for bird work. 

Does he have clipped wing ducks to work the dogs on? .... My 2 year old needs more bird work. Unfortunately due to work and back issues I was not able to get out this year and she has only gotten yard work.

I used to field trial dogs but I don't have that kind of time now. Can you post his contact information?


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

http://www.guadairakennels.com/ - tell Brent that Eric sent you... he works great with all dogs


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks this link looks good


----------



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

Good freakin night! I need to get back into dog training! I used to charge $150 a month


----------

